# Why EV production is: delayed, unavailable, or stopping ...



## brucedp5 (Jan 10, 2021)

Update 20220321 to
diyelectriccar.com/threads/why-ev-production-is-delayed-unavailable-or-stopping.206451/
(See comments at the bottom)


Perfect Time & Terrible Time for EVs









It’s a Perfect Time for EVs. It’s a Terrible Time for EVs


Gas prices are up, commutes are back, and Russian oil is under sanction. Too bad the electric vehicle industry isn’t ready to seize the moment.




www.wired.com




It’s a Perfect Time for EVs. It’s a Terrible Time for EVs
MAR 15, 2022 ... Gas prices are up, commutes are back, and Russian oil is under sanction. Too bad the electric vehicle industry isn’t ready to seize the moment ... it sure would
be a nice time to own an electric vehicle. A bunch of people apparently agree. The car-shopping company Edmunds says that searches for hybrids, plug-in hybrids, and battery electric vehicles jumped nearly 40 percent over the past month—up 18 percent in the first week of March alone. Environmentalists
and security wonks are in ...


Can't order Mach-E EV you want, but can get dealer's stock +









Ford Has a Good Problem That Tesla and GM Will Envy - TheStreet


The automaker is in a race to take a major market share in the electric vehicle market.




www.thestreet.com




Ford Has a Good Problem That Tesla and GM Will Envy
MAR 7, 2022 ... Ford is no longer taking orders for two versions of the Mach-E electric SUV ... is therefore unable to meet all of this demand ... "We have seen unprecedented demand" ... stopped taking orders for these two versions of the Mach-E SUV ... customers may work with their dealers to buy a Mach-E from stock ... continues to battle the semiconductor chip shortage and other supply constraints, in addition to unexpectedly high demand ...


https://www.thestreet.com/.image/c_limit%2Ccs_srgb%2Cq_auto:good%2Cw_700/MTg3NDg1NDE0NTY5ODEzNTY0/ford-mustang-mach-e-lead5e.webp




Dealers can't sell EVs they do not have






Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com




Dealers cannot sell electric vehicles they do not have
2022/03/08 ... Ford had to pause taking orders on the electric version of its popular F150 pick-up truck in December because it could not keep up with demand. Most of the advertised cars won’t be obtainable in the US for months to come. Even in Europe, where EV manufacturers have been ramping up for longer, wait times of 9 to 12 months for popular models are not uncommon ...


Ford Shuts Down Orders









Ford Shuts Down Orders on Two 2022 Ford Mustang Mach-E Trims


Orders have closed for the Premium and California Route 1 grades, with Ford citing high demand and saying it's concentrating on fulfilling current customer orders.




www.caranddriver.com




Ford Shuts Down Orders on Two 2022 Ford Mustang Mach-E Trims
MAR 7, 2022 ... Orders have closed for the Premium and California Route 1 grades, with Ford citing high demand and saying it's concentrating on fulfilling current customer orders ...


https://hips.hearstapps.com/hmg-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/images/21-frd-mch-48111-cal-rte1-1611676193.jpg




First COVID, now Russia's .ua war/invasion is dashing EVs









How Russia's invasion of Ukraine means more expensive EVs


The cost of EVs has long been cited as a reason why more people haven't yet switched from polluting petrol and diesel cars to electric.




www.euronews.com




First COVID, now war: Russia's invasion of Ukraine is dashing hopes of more affordable electric cars
2022/03/08 ...


https://static.euronews.com/articles/stories/06/52/64/06/1100x619_cmsv2_bbed07c4-ac47-549d-a7c6-e654f58ba6e6-6526406.jpg




Ni price surge threatens EVs









Nickel's price surge could threaten automakers' ambitious electric-vehicle plans


Nickel is a key ingredient in lithium-ion batteries. Its price surge could make EVs less competitive, hampering automakers' aggressive EV sales hopes.




www.cnbc.com




Nickel’s price surge could threaten automakers’ ambitious electric-vehicle plans
MAR 8 2022 ... Russia is a key supplier of nickel. Prices have surged since its invasion of Ukraine. Nickel is a critical ingredient in the lithium-ion batteries used in most electric vehicles. Automakers and investors will have to rethink EV plans if nickel supplies are constrained ... flash video


$40k EV?, get-serious









Hyundai And Kia Get Serious About Affordable Electric Cars


With gas prices skyrocketing due to the conflict in Ukraine, now has never been a better time to consider an electrified vehicle. The Hyundai Motor Group already offers two stellar electric cars, the 2022 Hyundai Ioniq 5 and the 2022 Kia EV6. But at $43,650 and $40,900, respectively, we can...




carbuzz.com




Hyundai And Kia Get Serious About Affordable Electric Cars
MAR 9, 2022 ... Hyundai Motor Group already offers two stellar electric cars, the 2022 Hyundai Ioniq 5 and the 2022 Kia EV6. But at $43,650 and $40,900, respectively, we can understand why some buyers aren't rushing out to trade in their aging gas-guzzler ...


EVs already spoken for before they reach dealers +









Gas prices are spiking — don't expect sales of electric vehicles to follow


Supply chain problems, pent-up demand and record-low vehicle inventory levels mean many new cars and trucks, including EVs, are already spoken for before they reach dealers lots.




www.cnbc.com




Gas prices are spiking — don’t expect sales of electric vehicles to follow
MAR 9 2022 ... Consumers hoping to switch to an all-electric or more fuel-efficient vehicle, while Russia’s invasion of Ukraine pushes gas prices to record highs, will largely be out of luck.
A combination of supply chain problems, pent-up demand and record-low vehicle inventory levels means many new cars and trucks, including EVs, are already spoken for before they reach dealers lots. Customers face months, if not years, of wait time to purchase EVs.


Porsche Suspends Production









Porsche Suspends Production of Its Popular Electric Sports Car - TheStreet


Porsche and Tesla are competing for the luxury electric vehicle market.




www.thestreet.com




Porsche Suspends Production of Its Popular Electric Sports Car
MAR 9, 2022 ... Porsche is suspending production of its electric Taycan model at the car maker's Stuttgart-Zuffenhausen plant due to a lack of components caused by Russia's invasion of Ukraine ... flash video


EV prices rise






Electric car prices can rise even with higher fuel prices


like the United States Gas prices have reached record levels In the wake of Russia's invasion of UkraineIt seems that electric cars may not be a safe




www.lankatimes.com




Electric car prices can rise even with higher fuel prices
March 9, 2022 ... like the United States Gas prices have reached record levels In the wake of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine It seems that electric cars may not be a safe haven for those looking to save money. That’s because Russia plays a significant role in the production of nickel that ends up in the batteries used by many electric cars – a metal in prices Even faster than oil ...


2nd hand Tesla prices increasing









Secondhand Tesla prices are shooting up as petrol prices and new car wait times blow out


Soaring petrol prices and long wait times for new cars has caused second hand EV prices to leap. Even those with pre-orders are cashing in.




thedriven.io




Secondhand Tesla prices are shooting up as petrol prices and new car wait times blow out
MARCH 9, 2022 ... Owners of second hand electric vehicles, and even holders of pre-orders for new EVs, are finding opportunities in making small profits as demand for EVs rises amid a supply crunch that is seeing wait times for new vehicles blow out to months, or even years ... The situation is being compounded by supply chain issues and the global semiconductor shortage that is seeing the increase in demand for electric vehicles also being met with increasing wait times as carmakers struggle to keep up ...


https://535485.smushcdn.com/2232832/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/IMG-2518.jpg




Taycan Production Halted









Porsche Taycan Production Halted Due To Components Shortage


The automotive industry was barely able to recover from lockdowns and ongoing shortage of semiconductors, while a new, potentially even bigger problem emerged.




insideevs.com




Porsche Taycan Production Halted Due To Components Shortage
Mar 09, 2022 ... The parts supply issue spreads in Europe to more brands ... Russia's invasion of Ukraine amplifies the parts supply issues and adds some new ones, which forces many car plants to stop production ...


https://cdn.motor1.com/images/mgl/8AnnzW/s3/2022-porsche-taycan-gts-sport-turismo.webp











Porsche Taycan electric car production paused amid Ukraine conflict


Australian supply of the electric sedan could be affected by the factory shutdown.




www.drive.com.au




Porsche Taycan electric car production paused amid Ukraine conflict
10 March 2022 ... Australian supply of the electric sedan could be affected by the factory shutdown ...
Volkswagen-owned sports car maker Porsche has been forced to press pause on production of its Taycan electric sedan, as conflict in Europe triggers new logistical challenges and compounds existing supply shortages. The four-door is built at a factory in the southwest German city of Stuttgart, and under normal circumstances an estimated 110 examples leave the facility each day (based off an annual production figure of 40,000) ...


https://images.drive.com.au/driveau/image/upload/c_fill,f_auto,g_auto,h_540,q_auto:good,w_960/cms/uploads/t9i2opn9alvnig3fsemm


...


https://images.drive.com.au/driveau/image/upload/c_fill,f_auto,g_auto,h_540,q_auto:good,w_960/cms/uploads/aboywshpugqpzczga58x


...








Taycan Production Halted Due to Supply Shortages Related to Russian Invasion


The electric wiring harnesses needed to produce the Porsche Taycan EV are manufactured in Ukraine. So, Porsche is now forced to halt its production.




www.motorbiscuit.com




...








Porsche halts EV production of Taycan models as war rages in Ukraine - EconoTimes


Porsche is also suspending the production of its electric cars due to the ongoing war in Ukraine. Although the luxury sports car makers plant is located in Stuttgart-Zuffenhausen, Germany, it decided to halt its operation...




www.econotimes.com






.ua a producer of EV cables &connectors









Russia-Ukraine Crisis Could Dampen EV Ambitions Of Tesla, Ford And Others: FT - Stellantis (NYSE:STLA), Tesla (NASDAQ:TSLA), Ford Motor (NYSE:F), Honda Motor Co (NYSE:HMC)







www.benzinga.com




Russia-Ukraine Crisis Could Dampen EV Ambitions Of Tesla, Ford And Others: FT
March 09, 2022 ... Russia's attack on Ukraine has highlighted concerns about oil dependency and petrol prices just as EV manufacturers look to deliver a wide range of greener cars, Financial Times reports. Ukraine is a significant producer of the miles of cables and connectors that power many cars' electrical systems. Russia's importance as the crucial rare earth minerals provider will be a significant headwind. Russia Impact - London Metal Exchange Suspends Nickel Trading After 250% Price Spike An extraordinary surge in oil prices could prove to be a significant demand trigger for EVs. However, it could also cause a supply crisis. The global semiconductor shortage and shipping delays have affected inventory levels. Additionally, crucial components for batteries have extended lead times. Ford, Stellantis, and Honda shared ambitious plans to speed up EV production. At the same time, Tesla won permission to open a new battery factory in Europe. Due to the supply crisis and longer waiting times, higher prices could also discourage the new EV buyers There is also a possibility of a demand correction once the oil prices stabilize ...


EVs Are A Blessing For Peace



https://cleantechnica.com/2022/03/09/the-limited-range-of-electric-vehicles-as-a-blessing-for-peace/


Russian Scientist: Limited Range Of Electric Vehicles A Blessing For Peace
March 9, 2022 ... I’m a Russian scientist writing a large book about the past, present, and future of electric vehicles. I’m supposed to avoid discussing the present days, but I hope it would be nothing criminal if I would remember the past and dream about the future ...


https://cleantechnica.com/files/2019/10/Tesla-Model-X-Driving-on-Sunshine-Tesla-Model-3-Model-S-fleet.jpg




Tesla-Y .de EVs delivery date









Tesla confirms delivery date for first Berlin-made Model Y electric crossovers


Tesla to deliver first Berlin-made Model Y electric crossovers to customers in late March.




thedriven.io




Tesla confirms delivery date for first Berlin-made Model Y electric crossovers
MARCH 10, 2022 ... Tesla will deliver the first Berlin-made Model Y electric crossovers to customers at an official delivery event on March 22, 2022, it has been confirmed. Confirmation of the event – after Tesla finally received approval to begin production of the Model Y at its Grünheide gigafactory on Friday (after a string of conditions were met) – came in an invitation sent to Berlin employees ...


.cn Geely sales undermined by key parts shortage









Great Wall, Geely sales undermined by key parts shortage


Two major Chinese light-vehicle makers, Great Wall Motor Co. and Geely Automobile Holdings, said sales have been undermined by a shortage of microchips used in electronic stability programs.




www.autonews.com




Great Wall, Geely sales undermined by key parts shortage
March 10, 2022 ... Great Wall blames sales slide on tight component shipments from Robert Bosch, the exclusive supplier of electronic stability programs for its top-selling models ...


https://s3-prod.autonews.com/s3fs-public/styles/width_792/public/Tank%20300.jpg




Higher fuel cost$ = more EV orders









Fuel Prices Push People To Buy Electric Vehicles, Tesla Sees 100% Order Rate Increase


It was just a matter of time until Americans would see the benefits of having an electric vehicle, considering the rocketing fuel prices in the past weeks. According to people familiar with the matter, Tesla is seeing surges in the number of orders in some parts of the country. This should not...




www.autoevolution.com




Fuel Prices Push People To Buy Electric Vehicles, Tesla Sees 100% Order Rate Increase
10 Mar 2022 ...


Tesla soaring raw material prices & supply-chain disruptions









Tesla Has Some Very Bad News for EV Buyers - TheStreet


Elon Musk's company, like the rest of the auto industry, is facing soaring raw material prices and worsening supply-chain disruption.




www.thestreet.com




Tesla Has Some Very Bad News for EV Buyers
March 10, 2022 ... Elon Musk's company, like the rest of the auto industry, is facing soaring raw material prices and worsening supply-chain disruption ...


https://media.zenfs.com/en/thestreet.com/6e32b95f8563415f10b41193eccfb070




Musk sez Hold Strong Ukraine









Tesla and Elon Musk Make Major New Gestures to Ukraine - TheStreet


Tesla's CEO has already shown his solidarity with Ukraine after Russia invaded the country.




www.thestreet.com




Tesla and Elon Musk Make Major New Gestures to Ukraine
MAR 10, 2022 ... Tesla's CEO has already shown his solidarity with Ukraine after Russia invaded the country ... the electric-car tycoon was asked by the Ukrainian authorities to help the country stay on the internet after Russia's Feb. 24 invasion of the country ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499917894767063043

Tesla Paying .ua Employees Fighting Against .ru For 3Mos









Tesla To Pay Ukrainian Workers Fighting Against Russia


The U.S. carmaker plans to review its policy after three months. Ukraine conscripted reservists aged 18-60, with a maximum service period of one year.




www.ibtimes.com




Tesla Will Pay Ukrainian Employees Fighting Against Russia For Three Months
03/10/22 ... Tesla said it will pay Ukrainian employees for up to three months if they are drafted to fight for their country in the war against Russia ...


ELMS Sec Probe> Warns of Cash Crunch



https://finance.yahoo.com/news/electric-last-mile-discloses-sec-225415878.html


Electric Last Mile Discloses Sec Probe, Warns of Cash Crunch
March 11, 2022 ... Electric Last Mile Solutions Inc. said it’s under investigation by the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission ... in 2021 that Electric Last Mile had pre-orders for 45,000 e-vans ...


Rivian e-van Supply Snafus









Amazon’s Rivian Vans Run Into Supply Snafus


The utomaker remains tight-lipped on how many of its electric vans are on the road delivering Amazon orders, following a Q4 earnings miss.




sourcingjournal.com




Amazon’s Rivian Vans Run Into Supply Snafus
MARCH 11, 2022 ... The misses continue to mount for Irvine electric vehicle startup and Amazon last-mile partner Rivian Automotive. The Irvine, Calif.-based company, which went public in November and is seen as a competitor to Tesla, reported disappointing fourth-quarter results Thursday, missing on targets and slashing its production estimate for the year in half as parts shortages due… subscription


https://i2.wp.com/sourcingjournal.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/rivianedv.jpeg




Tesla Powerwall "How-To" Video For .ua









Tesla Reportedly Makes Powerwall "How-To" Video For Ukrainians


Tesla continues to help Ukraine deal with an ongoing Russian invasion. Now that Tesla Powewalls have arrived in the country, folks need to know how to use them.




insideevs.com




Tesla Reportedly Makes Powerwall "How-To" Video For Ukrainians
Mar 11, 2022 ... Tesla sent expensive Powerwall home battery systems to Ukraine for use as mobile power stations ... The unlisted YouTube "Mobile Powewall setup" video discovered by Electrek appears to have been made by Tesla, or at least by someone working alongside the electric automaker. Regardless of the official source, the video should prove very helpful to Ukraine amid these dark times ... flash video

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501676656867614720








Tesla produces video showing how to use Powerwall as mobile power station after sending a load of them to Ukraine


Tesla appears to have produced a very interesting video showing how to use a Powerwall as a mobile power station...




electrek.co




Tesla produces video showing how to use Powerwall as mobile power station after sending a load of them to Ukraine
Mar. 11th 2022 ... a team at Gigafactory Berlin packaging the Starlink terminals sent to Ukraine and adding Powerwalls ...


https://i0.wp.com/electrek.co/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2022/03/Tesla-Powerwall-Mobile-power-station.jpg


...













Tesla sends Powerwalls to Ukraine, takes more steps: Details here


Tesla currently doesn't have superchargers in Ukraine, but it's making sure EV owners could use the supercharging stations in neighbouring countries.




auto.hindustantimes.com




... tesla-sends-powerwalls-to-ukraine ...
03/10/22 ...









Elon Musk Sends Tesla Powerwalls, More Starlink Terminals To Ukraine


Elon Musk continues to work with leaders in Ukraine to send more help in the form of internet services, battery backup systems, free EV charging, and more.




insideevs.com




Elon Musk Sends Tesla Powerwalls, More Starlink Terminals To Ukraine
Mar 10, 2022 ... Tesla also told Ukrainians that if they have to fight for their country, they will receive pay for at least three months ...









Tesla To Pay Ukrainian Workers Fighting Against Russia


The U.S. carmaker plans to review its policy after three months. Ukraine conscripted reservists aged 18-60, with a maximum service period of one year.




www.ibtimes.com




Tesla Will Pay Ukrainian Employees Fighting Against Russia For Three Months
03/10/22 ...


War could have worse impact than pandemic









Volkswagen says Ukraine war could have worse impact than pandemic - Automotive Daily


Russia’s invasion of Ukraine could have worse implications for the automotive industry and Europe's economy than the pandemic, Volkswagen Group boss Herbert




www.autodaily.com.au




Volkswagen says Ukraine war could have worse impact than pandemic
March 11, 2022 ... Interruptions to supply chains “could lead to huge price increases” and “scarcity of energy and inflation”.
Russia’s invasion of Ukraine could have worse implications for the automotive industry and Europe’s economy than the pandemic ...


https://images.autodaily.com.au/2022/03/volkswagen-russia.jpghttps://images.autodaily.com.au/2022/03/volkswagen-russia.jpg











Russia’s invasion of Ukraine is a long-term risk for the automotive supply chain


The impacts stretch beyond inflation and corporate retreats to critical shortages upstream for semiconductor and EV supply.




www.automotivelogistics.media




Russia’s invasion of Ukraine is a long-term risk for the automotive supply chain
08 March 2022 ... The impacts stretch beyond inflation and corporate retreats to critical shortages upstream for semiconductor and EV supply ...


Governments divided over Russia sanctions









War in Ukraine: How Asian economies are divided over Russia sanctions


Asian nations who joined western-led sanctions make up only 8% of Russia's global trade.



www.bbc.com




War in Ukraine: How Asian economies are divided over Russia sanctions
March 11, 2022 ... only a few governments in Asia have taken tough action against Moscow. China has refused to outright condemn the invasion of Ukraine and has not imposed any sanctions on Russia. India, Pakistan, Vietnam, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Laos and Mongolia also sat out the vote on a United Nations' resolution to demand the end of Russia's military operations in Ukraine ...


https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/976/cpsprodpb/D7B6/production/_123622255_gettyimages-1238984166.jpg




Renault standing ties with .ru









Renault said to be reluctant to leave Russia over costs


Renault wants to avoid the nationalization of its majority-owned automaker, AvtoVAZ, which plays a key role in the company's turnaround.




europe.autonews.com




Renault said to be reluctant to leave Russia over costs
March 12, 2022 ... wants to avoid the nationalization of its majority-owned automaker, AvtoVAZ ... Renault has kept long-standing ties with Russia intact despite the war in Ukraine because it's worried about the high cost of pulling out from a venture with a local partner ...


Hitting back at Russia



https://www.hngnews.com/waunakee_tribune/opinion/columns/article_f23d113a-9b0f-11ec-b6e9-c7b98146eac1.html


Hitting back at Russia - an energy perspective
Mar 12, 2022 ... Energy and foreign policy are inextricably linked. As Russian tanks cross borders in Eastern Europe it’s worth examining how energy is influencing events and considering the opportunities we have as Americans to strengthen our global position. First, it’s important to remember that energy requires infrastructure, and infrastructure is notoriously slow to build. Fast changes in the energy industry are not always possible, but with armed conflict and crisis happening now, strategic short and long-term goals must be identified and we should be working toward them with urgency.



https://www.hngnews.com/waunakee_tribune/opinion/columns/article_f23d113a-9b0f-11ec-b6e9-c7b98146eac1.html


Hitting back at Russia - an energy perspective
Mar 12, 2022 ... Energy and foreign policy are inextricably linked. As Russian tanks cross borders in Eastern Europe it’s worth examining how energy is influencing events and considering the opportunities we have as Americans to strengthen our global position. First, it’s important to remember that energy requires infrastructure, and infrastructure is notoriously slow to build. Fast changes in the energy industry are not always possible, but with armed conflict and crisis happening now, strategic short and long-term goals must be identified and we should be working toward them with urgency ...


Stick it to Putin









Robert Miller: Want to hurt Putin? Go green


The war in Ukraine and rising gas prices should cause people to consider driving an...




www.ctinsider.com




Robert Miller: Want to hurt Putin? Go green
March 12, 2022 ... Get your house checked for energy efficiency. Use mass transit. Telecommute from home. Get solar panels on your roof. This is because all these things — thought of as tree-hugging environmental stuff — touch on global energy markets ...


https://s.hdnux.com/photos/01/24/07/77/22052831/9/ratio3x2_1150.jpg




'Free .ua' wrapped Tesla-3 EV in .uk









Tesla Model 3 Owner Supports Ukraine with Custom Wrap [PICS] - TeslaNorth.com


With SpaceX and Tesla supporting Ukraine with Starlink internet and Powerwalls against the invasion from Russia, one Tesla owner is going all-in their support for the nation under attack. According to David F. from Edinburgh, United Kingdom on Facebook, he has shared pictures of his Model 3 with...



teslanorth.com




Tesla Model 3 Owner Supports Ukraine with Custom Wrap [PICS]
March 13, 2022 ... According to David F. from Edinburgh, United Kingdom on Facebook, he has shared pictures of his Model 3 with a custom ‘Free Ukraine’ wrap, turning the Tesla into the colours of the Ukrainian flag. The Skinz wrap was donated and sponsored by AJP Logistics ...


https://cdn.teslanorth.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/ukraine-model-3-b.jpeg




How Long Is F-150 e-truck Wait?









How Long Is the Wait for a Ford F-150 Lightning?


The Ford F-150 Lightning is wildly popular before it even hit dealerships. How long do you have to wait for an F-150 Lightning?




www.motorbiscuit.com




How Long Is the Wait for a Ford F-150 Lightning?
March 13, 2022 ... The Ford F-150 Lightning is a groundbreaking new electric vehicle. The electric pickup truck is already a huge hit among consumers despite not even being available at dealers yet ... How long is the wait for a Ford F-150 Lightning electric pickup truck? ... The Ford F-150 Lightning is already backlogged ...


https://www.motorbiscuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/Ford-F-150-Lightning-2.jpg




Queue at .ua superEVSE station









Ukraine-Russia war: Viral video shows long queue at Tesla supercharging station


Elon Musk earlier announced making several Supercharger stations near the Ukrainian borders free to use for both Tesla and non-Tesla electric vehicles.




zeenews.india.com




Ukraine-Russia war: Viral video shows long queue at Tesla supercharging station
Mar 14, 2022 ... Elon Musk earlier announced making several Supercharger stations near the Ukrainian borders free to use for both Tesla and non-Tesla electric vehicles ... A viral video now shows a long queue at one of the Tesla Supercharging Station with many Tesla EV owners waiting for their turn to come. The facility is a big one with multiple Superchargers ...


https://english.cdn.zeenews.com/sites/default/files/2022/03/14/1022791-tesla-queue.jpg


...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502697032208818179

EV/mi cheaper than ice/mi> fox lies (again)









No, it’s not cheaper to fill a gas-powered vehicle than charge an electric one


VERIFY found that it costs about 17 cents to drive one mile in an average gas-powered vehicle versus roughly 5 cents to drive one mile in an electric vehicle.




www.ktvb.com




No, it’s not cheaper to fill a gas-powered vehicle than charge an electric one
March 14, 2022 ... VERIFY found that it costs about 17 cents to drive one mile in an average gas-powered vehicle versus roughly 5 cents to drive one mile in an electric vehicle ... An article from Fox Business, which claims that filling a car with gas can be cheaper than charging an electric vehicle, is also making the rounds on social media ...


EVs you can buy in South Africa









All the electric cars you can buy in South Africa


South African car buyers now have more electric vehicles to choose from than ever before, with more to come in 2022.




mybroadband.co.za




All the electric cars you can buy in South Africa
15 March 2022 ... Leaf was the first fully-electric car launched in South Africa ... BMW made its play with the launch of the compact BMW i3 ... the Jaguar i-Pace made its debut ... range of up to 470km ... Porsche brought its high-performance Taycan models ... The Mini Cooper SE then made its entry ... the soft launch of the Volvo XC 40 P8 Recharge, which sold out quickly ... BMW bringing ... the iX SUV ...


https://mybroadband.co.za/news/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/EV-sales-vs-ICE-sales-in-South-Africa.jpg




Tesla raises prices









Tesla raises prices for second time in days on rising costs


Tesla Inc raised its prices in China and the United States for the second time in less than a week, after CEO Elon Musk said the U.S. electric carmaker was facing significant inflationary pressure in raw materials and logistics.




www.reuters.com




Tesla raises prices for second time in days on rising costs
March 15, 2022 ... BEIJING, March 15 (Reuters) - Tesla raised its prices in China and the United States for the second time in less than a week, after CEO Elon Musk said the U.S. electric carmaker was facing significant inflationary pressure in raw materials and logistics. The increases come as costs of raw materials are surging, exacerbated by supply chain disruptions following Russia's invasion of Ukraine ...


https://cloudfront-us-east-2.images.arcpublishing.com/reuters/CQDMDI3PS5NMTA75DBDKXSZELI.jpg




War's Impact on EVs









EV Markets Feel the Impact of War


Russia’s invasion of Ukraine will affect adoption of plug-ins and EVs.




www.bloomberg.com




EV Markets Feel the Impact of War
March 15, 2022 ... Russia’s invasion of Ukraine will affect adoption of plug-ins and EVs ... The elephant in the room here is that most popular EV models are supply-constrained. Many have wait lists of six months or longer, so it’s not clear how much additional demand can be met. Tesla looks uniquely well positioned, with huge new capacity increases coming online imminently. By the end of the year, Tesla will likely be producing more EVs from its new Texas plant alone than General Motors and Ford make combined ...


https://a57.foxnews.com/static.foxbusiness.com/foxbusiness.com/content/uploads/2021/09/720/405/Lucid-Air-Vehicle.jpg




Direct EV sales =what the public wants &what Auto dealers don't









Direct-To-Consumer EV Enthusiasts Try Again | CT News Junkie


A Tesla charging up in a garage. (File / CTNewsJunkie) Supporters of legalizing direct-to-consumer sales of certain electric vehicles in Connecticut made




ctnewsjunkie.com




Direct-To-Consumer EV Enthusiasts Try Again
March 15, 2022 ... Supporters of legalizing direct-to-consumer sales of certain electric vehicles in Connecticut made their case before the legislature’s Transportation Committee ... arguing it was time to pass a long-debated exception for companies like Tesla or Rivian. Connecticut law requires auto manufacturers to sell vehicles through franchise dealerships. For years, electric-only manufacturers like Tesla and, more recently, Rivian and Lucid have sought an exemption. The bill has stalled in the past under lobbying efforts by Connecticut dealerships ...


Foxconn Deal on the ropes









Clock Ticking on Foxconn Deal - Business Journal Daily | The Youngstown Publishing Company


LORDSTOWN, Ohio – A proposed partnership between Lordstown Motors Corp. and Taiwanese technology giant Foxconn is still on the ropes.




businessjournaldaily.com




Clock Ticking on Foxconn Deal
March 15, 2022 ... LORDSTOWN, Ohio – A proposed partnership between Lordstown Motors Corp. and ... Foxconn is still on the ropes, as the clock ticks toward a deadline of April 30 to reach a make-or-break deal for the local electric-vehicle startup ... CEO ... resigned ... cashed out more than $19 million worth of ...


Tesla delays









Tesla delays over $1 bln bond sale backed by auto leases - Bloomberg News


Electric-car maker Tesla Inc delayed a more than $1 billion offering of bonds backed by leases on its electric vehicles, Bloomberg News reported on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com




Tesla delays over $1 bln bond sale backed by auto leases ...
March 16, 2022 ... Bond sales in the United States have ground to a halt after Russia's invasion of Ukraine, adding to challenges the funding market is already facing as global central banks tighten monetary policies due to surging inflation ...


War dents EV output









BMW warns Ukraine crisis will dent output


Carmaker’s production at some German plants affected by supply chain bottlenecks




www.businesslive.co.za




BMW warns Ukraine crisis will dent output
16 MARCH 2022 ... Carmaker’s production at some German plants affected by supply chain bottlenecks ... BMW halted or slowed production at some German plants after the invasion due to supply chain bottlenecks, but will be back to full production next week, production chief Milan Nedeljkovic said. Production of the Mini in Oxford remains suspended ...


Mineral disruption could slash EV production









COBALT WARS: Just When You Thought Electric Cars Were Going to Save Us…


…the shortage of key minerals means we’ll likely be addicted to oil for a lot longer.




usa.streetsblog.org




COBALT WARS: Just When You Thought Electric Cars Were Going to Save Us…
Mar 16, 2022 ... The global energy transition will be bumpy to say the least with the Russian invasion of Ukraine adding additional roadblocks as well as incentives. Electric vehicles are a key facet of the transition, and the disruptions to key minerals supply could slash EV production targets ...


https://usa.streetsblog.org/wp-content/uploads/sites/5/2021/09/EV-Charger-e1647403472800.png




Supply Chain Risks









Key Supply Chain Risks from Russia’s Invasion of Ukraine


Both Russia and Ukraine are important suppliers of commodities,…




www.euromonitor.com




Key Supply Chain Risks from Russia’s Invasion of Ukraine
3/17/2022 ... Both Russia and Ukraine are important suppliers of commodities, agricultural goods and manufactured goods to the global economy. Russia’s invasion of Ukraine and resultant economic sanctions will have negative impacts on supply chains and are likely to impact a wide array of industries, ranging from food products to hi-tech goods. In addition, the invasion adds further pressure to the global logistics and transportation network ...


https://www.euromonitor.com/contentassets/9e588928c5da41b5925f329e12353ce3/imageicaps.png




Kremlin’s war buckle .eu industry









Car-makers buckle as Kremlin’s war hits European industry







www.euractiv.com




Car-makers buckle as Kremlin’s war hits European industry
3/17/2022 ... Kremlin’s war on Ukraine is dealing another blow to Europe’s car manufacturers, already reeling from the pandemic and the global chip shortage. Wire harnesses, about 5km of an organised set of wires, terminals and connectors that run throughout the entire vehicle and relay information and electric power are the main components coming from Ukraine. With Ukraine representing the source country for 7%-11% of all imported wire harnesses into the EU, European car manufacturers already started looking for alternative sourcing before the war. Yet, it is likely to take between three and six months before alternative sourcing coming from Northern Africa (Morocco and Tunisia) as well as the Western Balkans (Serbia and North Macedonia) is fully scaled up, the European Association of Automotive Suppliers (CLEPA) told EURACTIV ...


Ukraine war spurs decline






Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com




Ukraine war spurs decline of the affordable car
3/17/2022 ... Automakers scale back production amid shift to electric vehicles ... Affordable compact and subcompact cars were already in short supply before Russian president Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine. Faced with a chronic shortage of semiconductors due to the Covid-19 pandemic, manufacturers prioritised production of higher-end vehicles, helping the likes of Mercedes-Benz and VW post bumper profits despite selling millions fewer cars overall ...


Oil producers worried public will buy EVs due to gas prices









Experts are predicting a spike in electric vehicle purchases and oil producers are not happy


Oil manufacturers have voiced concerns that current fuel prices could speed up the world's transition to electric vehicles.




happymag.tv




Experts are predicting a spike in electric vehicle purchases and oil producers are not happy
March 19, 2022 ... The inflation of petrol prices amid Russia’s invasion of Ukraine has sparked fear within oil producers, because they believe it could encourage people to buy electric vehicles. It just breaks your heart doesn’t it. A bunch of the richest people in the world, collectively fearing that they might be slightly less disgustingly rich in a few years ...


https://happymag.tv/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/New-Project-2022-03-19T110024.231.jpg




Putin crisis Surges EV Progress









Opinion | Putin Aggression Leads to Surge in Electrical Vehicle Progress in Europe


"While EV prices have jumped momentarily because of the crisis, it may cause governments to give more incentives over the medium term to escape dependence on Russia."




www.commondreams.org




Putin Aggression Leads to Surge in Electrical Vehicle Progress in Europe
March 19, 2022 ... While EV prices have jumped momentarily because of the crisis, it may cause governments to give more incentives over the medium term to escape dependence on Russia ...


fmc overwhelmed, oversubscribed, EVs are sold out for years









Ford CEO Says Automaker Sold Out Of Electric Vehicles For Years? - MITechNews


ford-ceo-says-automaker-is-sold-out-of-electric-vehicles-what-it-really-means




mitechnews.com




March 20th, 2022 ... Ford CEO Says Automaker Sold Out Of Electric Vehicles For Years?
DEARBORN – Ford CEO Jim Farley on stage for a CERAWeek energy conference discussion streamed live March 10 told the startled moderator that Ford is sold out of electric vehicles for the next couple of years. The very popular Mustang Mach-E ... “It’s totally sold out. We’re just completely overwhelmed. I mean, we have the chip supply thing, that makes it worse. But we’re completely oversubscribed,” he said. “Actually, in all of our electric vehicles, we are sold out for a couple years now. So we’re very fortunate that we made that choice to go into those passion products.” ...


% Comments: .ru invasion has turned the economic world on its
ear, causing more supply disruptions to EV makers. Much of the
newswire' hand wringing tone has changed to finding which 
countries/governments are: against or support .ru war, or which
are ignoring sanctions to be opportunists buying now cheap .ru
oil (i.e.: india, china, +others) ...

india-briefing.com/news/india-buying-discounted-russia-oil-discussing-alternative-payment-channels-bilateral-trade-24550.html

bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-03-01/shunned-russian-oil-may-get-scooped-up-by-hungry-chinese-buyers

gcaptain.com/oil-tanker-traders-cheap-russian-crude/

wsj.com/livecoverage/russia-ukraine-latest-news-2022-03-04/card/shell-buys-russian-oil-at-bargain-price-2ZljvO2HQlmPm5d5aAgG

... which fund$ .ru to prolong the war's suffering, deaths, destruction, etc. (and exacerbates EV production issues).
%




For EV List News posts view:
diyelectriccar.com/tags/brucedp5/
or
evln - Google Groups


{brucedp.neocities.org}


----------



## brucedp5 (Jan 10, 2021)

Update 20220331 to
diyelectriccar.com/threads/why-ev-production-is-delayed-unavailable-or-stopping.206451/
(See comments at the bottom)


vw eyes .ua war production disruption









Volkswagen eyes U.S. market as war in Ukraine disrupts European production.


Focusing on electric vehicles, Volkswagen aims for growth in North America, though it could face tough competition.




www.nytimes.com




Volkswagen eyes U.S. market as war in Ukraine disrupts European production.
March 16, 2022 ... Volkswagen is shifting its focus toward North America, as the fallout from Russia’s attack on Ukraine caused more supply chain headaches for the company in Europe ... Volkswagen was “shifting car production to regions such as China and the Americas” to help compensate for the disruptions in Europe and fill a backlog of orders. Last year a shortage of semiconductors that plagued the industry contributed to a 6.3 percent drop in sales for Europe’s largest carmaker ...


.ua Auto Parts Disruption Stops EV Factories









Ukrainian Auto Parts Supply Disruption Stops Car Factories


As a low-wage country, Ukraine was a big source of labor-intensive car parts like wiring harnesses.




www.designnews.com




Ukrainian Auto Parts Supply Disruption Stops Car Factories
Mar 16, 2022 ... A wiring assembly station at a Draexlmeier plant in Tunisia illustrates the complexity of manufacturing wiring harnesses for modern vehicles ... As a low-wage country, Ukraine was a big source of labor-intensive car parts like wiring harnesses ...


https://www.designnews.com/sites/designnews.com/files/styles/article_featured_standard/public/Draexlmeier%20wiring%20plant%20Tunisia%20Alamy.jpg




.ua war having a serious effect









Russia-Ukraine War Exacerbates Car Production Issues, 2.6 Million Fewer Vehicles Expected in 2022


Inventory is still signifcantly lower than pre-pandemic levels




www.gobankingrates.com




2022-03-17 ... The war and sanctions against Russia are already having a serious effect on energy prices, raw materials and agricultural goods, and on top comes the disruption of the automotive supply chain due to logistical challenges and production stops related to operations on the West Ukrainian border, according to an S&P press release. “With the March forecast release, we removed 2.6 million units from our 2022 and 2023 outlook, but the downside risk is enormous. Our worst case contingency shows possible reductions up to 4 million units for this and next year,” Mark Fulthorpe, Executive Director for global production forecasting S&P Global Mobility, said in the release ...


https://cdn.gobankingrates.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/iStock-182874962-1.jpg




.ua war slows EV sales 









How the War in Ukraine Could Slow the Sales of Electric Cars - News07trends


Russia’s invasion of Ukraine has shaken the world marketplace for nickel simply as the metallic good points significance as an ingredient in electrical automobile batteries, elevating fears that prime costs may gradual the transition away from fossil fuels. The worth of nickel doubled in at some...




www.universalpersonality.com




How the War in Ukraine Could Slow the Sales of Electric Cars
March 18, 2022 ... Russia’s invasion of Ukraine has shaken the world marketplace for nickel simply as the metallic good points significance as an ingredient in electrical automobile batteries, elevating fears that prime costs may gradual the transition away from fossil fuels ...


https://static01.nyt.com/images/2022/03/17/business/17nickel-01/17nickel-01-facebookJumbo.jpg




Bad-news> BMW iX1 EV not for the US market









We've Got Bad News About The BMW iX1 EV


For how big it is, the American car market tends to miss out on a lot of cool models. The 90s saw us missing out on some of the best Japanese sports cars ever made, and these days it's the Europeans withholding some of their cooler creations. In a tragic turn of events, it would seem that BMW...




carbuzz.com




We've Got Bad News About The BMW iX1 EV
MAR 20, 2022 ... BMW will not be bringing its all-electric iX1 to the US ... a baby brother to the BMW iX3 - also not for the US market - we got our first look of the iX1 in November of 2020. Back then we expected the iX1, which is being constructed in Regensburg, Germany, to arrive on US soil in late 2023 or early 2024. BMW has not made any official statement ... it could be due to its limited driving range, or the fact that BMW wants to fully focus its efforts on the iX before pushing its smaller EV cars ...


https://cdn.carbuzz.com/gallery-images/840x560/968000/200/968290.jpg


...


https://cdn.carbuzz.com/gallery-images/840x560/968000/200/968291.jpg




EV Cost$ Going Up 









Electric Vehicle Cost May Go Up Due To Russian Invasion


One study predicts that it could cost manufacturers up to $8,000 more to make an EV battery pack by the end of 2022, and this will increase the overall price.




insideevs.com




Electric Vehicle Cost May Go Up Due To Russian Invasion
One study predicts that it could cost manufacturers up to $8,000 more to make an EV battery pack by the end of 2022.
Mar 21, 2022 ... Russia’s invasion has has already made fuel prices go up, but electric cars will not be unaffected. The ever rising cost of raw materials is to blame, according to a new report published by S&P Global Mobility, which sees a clear link between the conflict and the the upward price trend of some elements that are vital for the construction of EVs ...


EV Reservation holders must wait for delivery









Reservation holders for electric vehicles must wait months for new vehicles to be delivered.


Traditionally, a car buyer would walk into a dealership, haggle with the salesman, and leave the same day with their




www.cengnews.com




Reservation holders for electric vehicles must wait months for new vehicles to be delivered.
March 22, 2022 ... Customers can place a pre-order for a vehicle ... and the automaker will contact them to confirm the reservation (usually with a deposit) ... (EVs) are especially vulnerable to long waitlists due to the ongoing chip shortage, as the industry deals with production that is already limited and moving at a slower pace than expected. To make matters worse, gas prices are at all-time highs ... Customers who have reserved EVs are understandably more anxious than the general public, as they await the chance to save money on routine fill-ups ...


https://www.cengnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/1647947404_ford-f-150-lightning.jpg




Graphite sources for EV production 









Three Ways To Play The 2022 EV Boom | OilPrice.com


A stream of analysts are saying 2022 could be another hot season for the sector as the electrification drive puts the pedal to the metal




oilprice.com




Why Are Tesla, Volkswagen And Nio Scrambling For Graphite?
Mar 22, 2022 ... GM ... BrightDrop ... to capture a key share of the burgeoning delivery market, with plans to sell electric vans and services to commercial delivery companies


ua invasion affect on .tw EV chip supply









Taiwan chipmaker Winbond sees 'long-term' impact from Russian invasion of Ukraine | KrASIA


Taiwan chipmaker Winbond sees 'long-term' impact from Ukraine war. The Apple supplier eyes EVs, smart agriculture, and cybersecurity as growth catalysts.




kr-asia.com




Taiwan chipmaker Winbond sees ‘long-term’ impact from Russian invasion of Ukraine
23 Mar 2022 ... Winbond has thus targeted three growth areas: electric vehicles, smart agriculture—two areas that deal with global warming—and cybersecurity. The chairman said his company will increase investment in these areas “as the direction [of these trends] will not change due to geopolitical tensions or market downturns.” ...


vw Zwickau &Dresden plants' id4 .de EV output .ua disrupted









VW resumes output at Slovakia plant that builds Porsche, VW and Audi large SUVs


The disruption affected all parts of production at Slovakia's largest car factory on Monday and Tuesday.




europe.autonews.com




VW resumes output at Slovakia plant that builds Porsche, VW and Audi large SUVs
March 23, 2022 ... the automaker factories in Zwickau and Dresden, which build ID electric cars, will take longer to get back to normal. The ongoing crisis in Ukraine has caused disruptions at some auto assembly plants and prompted companies to suspend shipments to Russia, affecting virtually all automakers across Europe ...


https://s3-prod-europe.autonews.com/s3fs-public/styles/width_792/public/VW%20Touareg%20production%2C%20body%20shop%20Bratislava%202015.jpg




Good luck finding an EV to buy









Gas prices got you wanting an electric or hybrid car? Well, good luck finding one


Electric cars and gas-electric hybrids are in short supply, and prices have been climbing rapidly.




www.ktoo.org




Gas prices got you wanting an electric or hybrid car? Well, good luck finding one
March 25, 2022 ... finding an electric vehicle is also tough, despite the rising interest ...


vw resumes EV production 









Volkswagen ID.5 EV Delayed Due To Ukraine Wiring Harness Shortage


VW set up a task force to assess supply chain concerns due to Russia's invasion of Ukraine. It's set to resume production in Germany, but ID.5 will have to wait.




insideevs.com




Volkswagen ID.5 EV Delayed Due To Ukraine Wiring Harness Shortage
Mar 25, 2022 ... VW just announced it will resume production at its Germany EV factories next week, but there are still supply chain issues ... Volkswagen's EV production delays in Germany. Now, while the company said it's set to restart production next week, slightly ahead of schedule, it will have to delay the ID.5 electric vehicle for at least a month ... VW ... brand's special task force has successfully figured out the supply chain logistics related to the situation in Ukraine ...


https://cdn.motor1.com/images/mgl/y2g6Mk/s3/volkswagen-id.5-production-in-zwickau-germany.webp




Want to buy a new EV? > long wait from high demand









Want to buy a new EV in Southern California? Expect a long wait as demand, gas prices surge


“We’ve had more than 1,000 customers place orders for the Sienna hybrid minivan,” said Doug Eroh, the El Monte dealership’s general manager. “And they’re waiting…




www.ocregister.com




Want to buy a new EV in Southern California? Expect a long wait as demand, gas prices surge
March 25, 2022 ... Dealers are scrambling to keep up with demand as buyers seek relief from the gas pump ... dealership typically has about 1,500 new cars and 400 used models on hand. But not now. “Today we’ve got 50 to 100 new cars and less than 200 used ones,” ... “When gas prices really started to shoot up two weeks ago, our orders reached a higher level than we’ve ever seen.” ...


https://www.ocregister.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/OCR-L-ELECTRIC-0324-01-PB.jpg


...


https://www.ocregister.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/OCR-L-ELECTRIC-0324-03-PB-1.jpg?w=1280




.ua invasion having a cascading effect on EV production









The Many Reasons You Can't Buy an Electric Car Anymore


The Ukraine war has only complicated electric vehicle production. But there are many reasons why if you want to buy an EV right now, you can't.




www.motorbiscuit.com




The Many Reasons You Can’t Buy an Electric Car Anymore
March 25, 2022 ... EV sales have slowly ramped up as people become familiar with the change. Wanting to be ahead of the trend, or because they want to lessen their carbon footprint, many have adopted to the shift. The early adopters have been large enough to have bought existing supplies. Sales of EVs in 2021 doubled those of 2020, worldwide ...


https://www.motorbiscuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/Red-2022-Ford-Mustang-Mach-E-parked-near-a-charging-station-highlighting-reasons-to-buy-an-EV-in-2022.jpg




EV delays from Auto Execs who Can’t Make Up Their Minds



https://cleantechnica.com/2022/03/26/evs-good-or-evs-bad-auto-execs-politicians-cant-seem-to-make-up-their-minds/


Are Electric Cars Good Or Bad? Auto Execs & Politicians Can’t Make Up Their Minds
2022/03/26 ... auto execs talk about electric cars these days ... how their companies are “all in” on the EV revolution, and how much it will benefit our grandchildren ... Audi CEO ... say: “E-mobility is by far the most efficient way to defossilize. This is why we are expanding our portfolio to over 20 models by 2026.” ... But… recall an Audi CEO ... said, in July 2020, that ICE vehicles “will be alive for a very long time. This is why we continue to invest massively in the development of combustion engines.” ...



Higher EV prices accelerated by the Russian .ua invasion 









Elon Musk will create a new battery to prevent electric cars from stopping


Tesla Elon Musk, CEO of Tesla and SpaceX The Tesla founder wants to stop using...




www.brytfmonline.com




Elon Musk will create a new battery to prevent electric cars from stopping
March 26, 2022 ... The Tesla founder wants to stop using lithium because of its scarcity, as Russia’s invasion of Ukraine has highlighted dependence on Western countries. Elon Musk said he is working on a new battery that aims to solve the current raw materials crisis affecting the industry. An inevitable crisis because of The scarcity of these materials on earth. The rise in the manufacture of electric cars led to higher prices in the international markets, which were accelerated by the Russian invasion of Ukraine ...


.au doesn’t have enough EVs 4sale









Sold out: why Australia doesn’t have enough electric vehicles to go around


Waiting lists of thousands, cars selling out in seconds – welcome to the frustrating world of the Australian EV buyer




www.theguardian.com




Sold out: why Australia doesn’t have enough electric vehicles to go around
2022/03/27 ... Waiting lists of thousands, cars selling out in seconds – welcome to the frustrating world of the Australian EV buyer ... set an alarm on his phone so he wouldn’t miss out on a limited release of electric vehicles, but by the time he jumped online to buy one they had sold out ... In six and a half minutes, all 109 of Hyundai’s electric SUVs had sold – 18,000 Australians had registered their interest. “You’ve just got to keep on trying and get in there straight away, which seems ridiculous when you’re purchasing an Au$80,000 car,” Holding says of the second time he tried to beat the queue to buy Hyundai’s Ioniq 5 EV ...


https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/dec2ea574ed8d29c3d1e5f70c5e60fdb21b4e1ad/0_7_6000_3600/master/6000.jpg?width=620&quality=85&auto=format&fit=max&s=8165fbccd0f347f26a04d007f4b54f4d




Leopard shuts-down .in mercedes plant



https://autos.yahoo.com/leopard-walks-shuts-down-mercedes-220600165.html


Leopard walks in, shuts down a Mercedes-Benz plant
March 28, 2022 ... the threat of an invading leopard. A Mercedes-Benz factory in Pune, India, was forced to halt production for a few hours when a wayward jungle cat wandered into the facility ... When the 3-year-old male leopard was spotted inside the manufacturing unit of the factory, it caused a panic among workers, according to a release by rescue organization Wildlife SOS discovered by The Drive. The site was shut down for about six hours as a Wildlife SOS rapid response team from the Manikdoh Leopard Rescue Centre and the State Forest Department safely removed the curious cat ...


https://media.zenfs.com/en/autoblog_50/66415be68258222b4b4134912ddcc1a0


...


https://media.zenfs.com/en/autoblog_50/66415be68258222b4b4134912ddcc1a0




EV precious-metals market goes haywire









Russia’s War in Ukraine Reveals a Risk for the EV Future: Price Shocks in Precious Metals - Inside Climate News


A silver sedan rolled off of the General Motors assembly line in Spring Hill, Tennessee, last Monday that represented the $35 billion bet the company is making on the future inside the chassis of its most storied brand. It was GM’s first all-electric Cadillac Lyriq, launched nine months earlier...




insideclimatenews.org




Russia’s War in Ukraine Reveals a Risk for the EV Future: Price Shocks in Precious Metals
March 28, 2022 ... After the nickel market goes haywire, the United States and its allies launch a critical minerals energy security plan, with stockpiling an option ... Russia’s war on Ukraine has roiled global commodities markets—including those for nickel and other metals used in EV batteries—and laid bare how vulnerable the world is to price shocks in the metals essential to the EV future. That volatility comes on top of the pandemic-triggered supply chain woes that have dogged the auto industry for months ...


https://insideclimatenews.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/nickel-russia_kirill-kudryavtsev-afp-getty.jpg




.us war-powers used improve the shortage of EV raw materials 









Biden to invoke Cold War powers to boost production


JOE BIDEN is poised to trigger Cold War powers in a bid to ramp up the production of crucial materials needed to produce batteries for electric vehicles (EVs), among other things.




www.express.co.uk




Biden to invoke Cold War powers to boost production and tackle global supply shortage
Mar 30, 2022 ... JOE BIDEN is poised to trigger Cold War powers in a bid to ramp up the production of crucial materials needed to produce batteries for electric vehicles (EVs), among other things ... The US President has been tipped to invoke these powers to help boost the US' domestic production of the critical minerals required for these batteries. The Biden Administration is reportedly mulling over adding battery materials to the list of items covered by the 1950 Defense Production Act, Bloomberg News reports ... Harry Truman, who was US President from 1945 to 1953, also triggered the same act to boost the production of steel during the Korean War ... the shortage of raw materials of materials such as nickel, zinc, copper, is expected to further impact downstream global supply chains and cause chaos to global trade ...



BYD Atto3 EV> 400k order backlog









EV maker BYD's massive 400,000 "new energy vehicle" backlog


A nice problem to have, unless you are a customer: EV maker BYD says it has a 400,000-strong backlog of orders.




thedriven.io




EV maker BYD’s massive 400,000 “new energy vehicle” backlog
MARCH 31, 2022 ... BYD, the EV maker that plans to import the Atto 3 to Australia starting mid-July, reportedly has a bit of a problem: it has a 400,000-strong backlog of orders ... Interest in its range of electric vehicles is at an all-time high in China: it is currently taking close to 100,000 orders a month, and in February reported an 800% increase in orders from the year before. In addition to battery-electric cars (BEVs), BYD also makes lithium-ion batteries, as well as photovoltaic products, smartphones ...


https://535485.smushcdn.com/2232832/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/byd-han-ev.jpg




Hummer EV demand has been too great> 65k reservations 









GM electric Hummer ute and SUV attract huge order list


GM says some US orders for Hummer EV may not be fulfilled until 2024, and that inevitably means a longer wait for Australian customers.




thedriven.io




GM electric Hummer ute and SUV attract huge order list
MARCH 31, 2022 ... GM has seen greater than expected demand for its marque GMC’s Hummer electric pickup truck (ute) and SUV, with more than 65,000 reservations on the books ... deliveries of the first Hummer EV Pickup Edition 1 began last December from the company’s Factory Zero, its first fully dedicated EV assembly plant ... So great has the demand been, however, for both the Hummer EV Pickup and the Hummer EV SUV – reaching over 65,000 reservations between the two vehicles – that GMC is now expecting new orders for the Hummer EV Pickup will likely not be fulfilled until 2024 ...


https://535485.smushcdn.com/2232832/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/2021-SEMA-GMC-HUMMER-EV-008-copy.jpg




% Comments: EV makers are dead in the water until their parts 
supply is re-established. vw seems to have a non .ua resource
so their EV production can resume, albeit slowly.

Prices for everything have increased, and not just from high
consumer demand letting dealers profit by gouging customers.

And auto execs unhappy with change talk to reporters out of 
both sides of their mouths (not being just EV production 
focused to meet consumer demand) ...
%




For EV List News posts view:
diyelectriccar.com/tags/brucedp5/
or
evln - Google Groups


{brucedp.neocities.org}


----------



## brucedp5 (Jan 10, 2021)

Update 20220502 to
diyelectriccar.com/threads/why-ev-production-is-delayed-unavailable-or-stopping.206451/
(See comments at the bottom)

.ua war pushing EV prices up into overdrive









Second-hand Teslas in NZ selling for more than retail price


Rising petrol prices locally and abroad, coupled with the combined impacts of COVID-19 and a semi-conductor shortage on vehicle supply




autotalk.co.nz




Second-hand Teslas in NZ selling for more than retail price
March 28, 2022 ... Rising petrol prices ... coupled with ... impacts of COVID-19 and a semi-conductor shortage ... resulted in car prices ... rising in New Zealand ... the ongoing war in Ukraine and its knock-on effects appear to have pushed vehicle prices into overdrive. The Tesla Model 3, New Zealand’s most popular new electric vehicle ... second-hand examples ... on the rise ... a second-hand entry-level Model 3 sold on TradeMe for $76,000; almost $2000 more than the vehicle’s $74,200 retail price ...


Tesla Cybertruck EV is sold out for 2022









Tesla is already sold out for 2022. But it's bringing the Cybertruck in 2023


As buyers' interest in Tesla's electric vehicles increased, the company sold out its lineup for 2022 despite the rise in prices. Now the company intends to be back with its Cybertruck in 2023.




interestingengineering.com




Tesla is already sold out for 2022. But it's bringing the Cybertruck in 2023
Mar 28, 2022 ... The increase in demand is due to both the increase in the trend of avoiding internal combustion engines to fight climate change and the recent increase in gas prices after Russia’s invasion of Ukraine ...









Tesla electric cars all sold out until 2023 in home market


Tesla deliveries of most models in the US - in particular the Model Y - appear to be sold out for the rest of 2022.




thedriven.io




Tesla electric cars all sold out until 2023 in home market
MARCH 29, 2022 ... that the cheapest way to get a Model Y faster is simply to order the Model Y Performance, which as it explains, winds up being just $3,000 more expensive than the Model Y Long Range with the 20? wheels, after the recent price hikes. Not all Tesla models are experiencing such huge order backlogs, though. The Model 3 is reporting delivery for new orders taking place between July and September 2022. And, as with the Model Y, you can get the Model 3 a month faster if you add the 19” wheels for a cost of $US1,500, or if you add buy the Model 3 Long Range, which reports delivery between June and August ...


covid Halts .cn Production 









Tesla Halts Giga Shanghai Production For Four Days Amid Lockdown


Authorities in the city of around 25 million people decided to lock down half the city at a time to conduct mass testing to fight a new COVID-19 outbreak.




insideevs.com




Tesla Halts Giga Shanghai Production For Four Days Amid Lockdown
Mar 29, 2022 ... The factory will not build any Model 3 and Model Y EVs from March 28 through March 31 ... Tesla has extended the production pause at its plant in Shanghai to four days after the Chinese city entered a partial lockdown to fight a surge in COVID-19 cases. According to people familiar with the matter cited by Bloomberg, the factory will be closed for four working days (March 28–31), with normal schedule expected to resume April 1. Initially, production was only suspended on Monday, March 28. The decision comes after authorities in the metropolis of around 25 million people decided to lock down half the city at a time to conduct mass testing to fight a new COVID-19 outbreak that has turned it into China's biggest virus hotspot. Areas east of the Huangpu River, where the Tesla plant is located, are locked down from Monday through Thursday. However, Tesla workers may return to work when the western half of the city enters lockdown (April 1–5) ...



https://money.usnews.com/investing/news/articles/2022-03-31/tesla-extends-shanghai-plant-suspension-amid-lockdown-internal-notice


Tesla Extends Shanghai Plant Suspension Amid Lockdown -Internal Notice
March 31, 2022 ... SHANGHAI (Reuters) -Tesla has cancelled plans to resume production at its Shanghai factory on Friday and Saturday, an internal notice seen by Reuters showed, further delaying reopening of the manufacturing hub for its Model 3 and Model Y cars ...


https://www.usnews.com/object/image/0000017f-df11-dcdc-a7ff-df9751000000/220331TESLA-RECALL




carmakers hit from .cn lockdowns









Chinese lockdowns hitting carmakers


Slammed by the long-running chip shortage and surging materials prices, global automakers are now facing a new threat -- lockdowns in some of China's biggest cities.




www.nwaonline.com




Chinese lockdowns hitting carmakers
March 31, 2022 ... Slammed by the long-running chip shortage and surging materials prices, global automakers are now facing a new threat -- lockdowns in some of China's biggest cities ...


https://wehco.media.clients.ellingtoncms.com/img/photos/2022/03/30/1D12chinacars0331_t800.jpg




.ua War Exacerbates Supply-Chain Woes



https://finance.yahoo.com/news/electric-truck-maker-rivian-says-213422458.html


Electric Truck Maker Rivian Says War in Ukraine Exacerbates Supply-Chain Woes
March 31, 2022 ... (Bloomberg) -- Electric-vehicle maker Rivian Automotive Inc. says Russia’s invasion of Ukraine is adding to supply chain pressures and costs, becoming one of the first U.S. automakers to cite the war in Eastern Europe as a risk and headwind ...


https://media.zenfs.com/en/bloomberg_markets_842/7166daad37ff0d8c2a3dc3487b01bbd4




IOWA SLOW TO EMBRACE ELECTRIC VEHICLES









In the race for electric cars, biofuels hold Iowans back


DES MOINES, Iowa — Kerri Johannsen was less than a week from giving birth to her second child when a derecho wielding winds up to 100 mph swept through Iowa. Johannsen’s power went out for four days. “It was hot,” she said. “We were just trying to manage. ”The Des Moines household was among...




kdsm17.com




In the race for electric cars, biofuels hold Iowans back
April 1st 2022 ... While other states like California, Washington and New York are expanding charging infrastructure, passing electric vehicle mandates and offering incentives to electric fleets, a strong biofuel-growing sector has slowed any rush in Iowa toward gasoline-free vehicles. Iowa is consistently ranked among the worst U.S. states to own or buy electric vehicles. It is also one of the states with the lowest number of electric vehicles registered and electric charging stations added during the past four years. Iowa’s electrification roadblocks have been erected by its Republican-controlled state legislature ...


increased EV searches









Searches for electric vehicles increase as gas prices skyrocket in the US


Electric Vehicles (EVs) have been selling at an albeit slow pace in the American market for a long time, but has the Government been able to drive the American mindset towards adopting this technology?




economictimes.indiatimes.com




Searches for electric vehicles increase as gas prices skyrocket in the US
01 April, 2022 ... The Russians began the war against Ukraine and gas prices skyrocketed everywhere including USA. People began searching furiously for EVs online, displaying their desire for an alternative. The government has been working to boost infrastructure in the manufacturing of EVs. There are more than 13 manufacturers making electric vehicles in USA and there are many models hitting the market every other day, but how many are actually selling? ...


https://img.etimg.com/thumb/msid-90599162,width-1024,imgsize-197438,,resizemode-4,quality-100/a-rivian-r1t-pickup-the-amazon-backed-electric-vehicle-ev-maker-is-driven-outside-the-nasdaq-market-site-during-the-companys-ipo-in-times-square-in-new-york.jpg




EV manufacturing bottlenecks



https://money.yahoo.com/electric-vehicle-push-will-uplift-chipmakers-truist-managing-director-152752074.html


Electric vehicle push will ‘uplift’ chipmakers: Truist Managing Director
April 1, 2022 ... EV manufacturing bottlenecks are also presenting themselves from a battery production standpoint, as reporting suggests that President Joe Biden is considering invoking the Defense Production Act in order to ramp up production of critical EV battery materials ... such as lithium, cobalt, and nickel, as well as provide key companies with funds to boost their output ... flash video


https://s.yimg.com/os/creatr-uploaded-images/2022-03/2cc09d10-b1cf-11ec-bfff-b0ca2a0febaa




.ua War Effect on EV production



https://autos.yahoo.com/rivian-warns-ukraine-war-effect-151600341.html


Rivian Warns of Ukraine War Effect on EV Business
April 4, 2022 ... Rivian cites conflict in Ukraine as one of the factors that will present challenges to its business in the foreseeable future, from component supply issues to the prices of raw materials. The EV maker has indicated that increases in the prices of metals including lithium, nickel, aluminum, and cobalt poses a risk to its own financial performance and ability to produce vehicles. The EV maker has attempted to introduce higher than expected prices for several vehicle trims in March, before rolling them back days later due to customer backlash ...


https://media.zenfs.com/en/autos.autoweek.com/f17272032b92493965df4033c72dc0e8












Rivian Warns of Ukraine War Effect on EV Business


Rivian is warning of the effects of the Ukraine war on its EV business, as prices for some metals are bringing the threat of higher EV prices for consumers.




www.autoweek.com




Rivian Warns of Ukraine War Effect on EV Business
APR 4, 2022 ... The EV maker cites hikes in prices for metals and components, as auto industry braces for increasing costs ...
Rivian cites conflict in Ukraine as one of the factors that will present challenges to its business in the foreseeable future, from component supply issues to the prices of raw materials. The EV maker has indicated that increases in the prices of metals including lithium, nickel, aluminum, and cobalt poses a risk to its own financial performance and ability to produce vehicles ...


https://hips.hearstapps.com/hmg-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/images/rivian-electric-vehicles-take-part-in-the-42nd-annual-news-photo-1649082031.jpg




Nations Seek EV Battery Materials









Demand for Electric Car Batteries Drives Nations to Seek Own Materials


World demand for electric vehicle batteries is expected to increase sharply in coming years. To prepare, some nations are seeking new sources for materials needed to produce them.




learningenglish.voanews.com




Demand for Electric Car Batteries Drives Nations to Seek Own Materials
April 13, 2022 ... Lithium-ion batteries are expected to remain the most widely used technology for EVs in the future. One of the main materials used to produce the batteries is lithium, a light metal substance. Other necessary materials include the metallic elements cobalt, manganese and nickel ...


https://gdb.voanews.com/03a90000-0aff-0242-63ce-08da1ccadafa_cx0_cy5_cw0_w1023_r1_s.jpg












Turning nickel into EV batteries: Indonesia wants to take its mining industry to the next level


Indonesia boasts of natural deposits including tin, nickel, cobalt and bauxite — some of which are important raw materials for electric vehicle production.




www.cnbc.com




Turning nickel into EV batteries: Indonesia wants to take its mining industry to the next level
APR 13 2022 ... To boost its economy, Indonesia wants to move away from exporting raw materials, to focus instead on developing its downstream industries ... Indonesia hopes to transform raw nickel into higher end products like lithium batteries for electric cars — a move the country’s investment board said will eventually bring economic growth ...


https://image.cnbcfm.com/api/v1/image/107041088-1649062227517-gettyimages-1235868440-INDONESIA_COAL.jpeg




BMW CEO still wants ice profit$



https://finance.yahoo.com/news/bmw-ceo-says-energy-raw-152451890.html


BMW CEO warns against electric-only strategy
April 14, 2022 ... "If someone cannot buy an EV for some reason but needs a car, would you rather propose he continues to drive his old car forever? If you are not selling combustion engines anymore, someone else will," ...


VinFast .vn EVs> pricing revealed 



https://finance.yahoo.com/news/vin-fasts-electric-vehicle-pricing-strategy-revealed-at-ny-auto-show-191514425.html


VinFast’s electric-vehicle pricing strategy revealed at NY Auto Show
April 14, 2022 ... In U.S. the VF 8 will break down into 2 trim levels (Eco and Plus), with two-sub trim levels based on range:
Eco (260-mile range): $40,700
Eco (292-mile range): $41,000
Plus (248-mile range): $47,700
Plus (277-mile range): $48,000
It’s a similar story with the larger VF 9 SUV:
Eco (272-mile range): $55,500
Eco (369-mile range): $56,000
Plus (262-mile range): $60,500
Plus (360-mile range): $61,000 ...


https://s.yimg.com/os/creatr-uploaded-images/2022-04/34b005e0-bc1c-11ec-9fcf-7f50c3b105ef




.cn covid lockdown> snags EV production 









Tesla Staring Down 40,000 Lost EVs Due to Shanghai Lockdown


For the first time, Tesla Inc. has hit a real production snag in China.




www.bloomberg.com




Tesla Staring Down 40,000 Lost EVs Due to Shanghai Lockdown
April 14, 2022 ... Electric carmaker’s China factory closed since March 28 ... Shanghai plant assembles roughly 2,100 cars every day ... For the first time, Tesla Inc. has hit a real production snag in China. The ... Shanghai plant ... has had output suspended for almost three weeks due to city-wide lockdowns in China’s financial heart. At a run rate of about 2,100 cars a day, that’s around 39,900 units lost since the lines fell silent on March 28 ...


https://assets.bwbx.io/images/users/iqjWHBFdfxIU/i3y8XMTFIN0A/v0/-1x-1.jpg




.ru sanctions & high inflation caused production issues



https://www.yahoo.com/gma/gm-ceo-mary-barra-talks-214200177.html


GM CEO Mary Barra talks newest electric vehicle, inflation and competition with Tesla
April 14, 2022 ... Due in part to the severe sanctions on Russia, combined with record-high inflation caused by residual economic effects from the pandemic, gas prices reached a record high in the U.S. ... flash video


https://media.zenfs.com/en/us.abcnews.go.com/e1ac5bd8e5b4749b1e7231e8cce97a76




F-150 e-truck Already Sold Out









2022 Ford F-150 Lightning Pro And XLT Already Sold Out: Report


While retail customers cannot order the Pro and XLT anymore, the $70,000 Lariat and $90,000+ Platinum are still available.




insideevs.com




2022 Ford F-150 Lightning Pro And XLT Already Sold Out: Report
Apr 15, 2022 ... The automaker is no longer taking orders from retail customers for the cheapest 2022 F-150 Lightning trim levels ... The Ford F-150 Lightning's work-oriented Pro and mainstream XLT trim levels are reportedly sold out for the 2022 model year for retail customers, even though the electric truck is yet to reach US dealerships ...


https://cdn.motor1.com/images/mgl/Zoq9N/s3/2022-ford-f-150-lightning-pro.webp




everything is topsy-turvy









The Rise of Brand-New Secondhand EVs


The global chip shortage has triggered a surge in demand for prized, pricey used electric vehicles. It's only just beginning.




www.wired.com




The Rise of Brand-New Secondhand EVs
APR 15, 2022 ... The global chip shortage has triggered a surge in [EV] demand ... everything is topsy-turvy. A toxic mix of pandemic-era supply shortages and inflation have spiked prices of used cars and trucks, which were up 35 percent in March compared to the same time last year, according to the US Bureau of Labor Statistics. It’s not unusual for certain used luxury cars, like Porsches and Corvettes, to go for more than their original sticker prices ...


https://media.wired.com/photos/6258aedb5267e2760229c7ff/master/w_1280,c_limit/Used-2020-Tesla-Business-1383995986.jpg




a process of hurry up &wait> she couldn’t find an EV to buy









Move to electric vehicles is a process of hurry up and wait - The Boston Globe


We face many difficulties, and our state has set helpful goals, but we have fallen short of providing adequate income streams for these essential changes.




www.bostonglobe.com




Move to electric vehicles is a process of hurry up and wait
April 16, 2022 ... We must ensure that charging capacity is equitable ... Inexpensive, renewable electricity will be key ... She was ready to make move to electric vehicle. Just one problem — she couldn’t find one ...


https://cloudfront-us-east-1.images.arcpublishing.com/bostonglobe/BLMOFEUUIZ7CVS2NSPMVV2DIOE.JPG




are still exceedingly rare at the dealers









Opinion: Electric cars are in ads, but are there many on dealer lots?


Electric cars are a lot scarcer in dealerships than ad campaigns would have you believe. That's just one of the challenges of transitioning to EVs.




www.latimes.com




Opinion: Electric cars are in ads, but are there many on dealer lots?
APRIL 16, 2022 ... you’d think [EVs] were filling every dealer lot in every corner of California ... Even though the marketing campaigns of companies like General Motors and Volkswagen would have you believe their EV offerings are just as abundant as their gas-powered lineups, zero-emission cars are still exceedingly rare at the dealers where most of us still buy our new vehicles. As someone who has twice leased an electric car in the last five years (and neither was a Tesla), I feel confident saying that dealers still treat EV buyers as a niche market ...


https://california-times-brightspot.s3.amazonaws.com/ae/a5/82025fa04380a198e4b86ac834d7/ap21347815801078.jpg




Tesla EV Lease Buyouts Ends 









Tesla Ends Lease Buyouts For All Vehicles Starting April 15, 2022


Previously, the only Tesla vehicle not offering a purchase option at the end of the three-year lease contract was the Model 3.




insideevs.com




Tesla Ends Lease Buyouts For All Vehicles Starting April 15, 2022
Apr 16, 2022 ... The company did not say why it made this decision, but it may have something to do with wanting to cash in on sky-high used car prices ... Customers who are leasing a Tesla from April 15, 2022, should know they no longer have the option to buy the vehicle at the end of the lease contract ...


https://cdn.motor1.com/images/mgl/E661Pq/s3/tesla-model-3-configurator-lease-option.webp




tmc still wants ice profit$



https://autos.yahoo.com/toyota-warns-rushing-electrification-170000355.html


Toyota Warns About Rushing Into Electrification
April 16, 2022 ... “If we are to make dramatic progress in electrification, it will require overcoming tremendous challenges, including refueling infrastructure, battery availability, consumer acceptance, and affordability,” ...


.ua war forced to shutter vw EV factories 









Volkswagen CEO Herbert Diess on electric cars, the war in Ukraine, and recapturing the American car market


Lesley Stahl speaks with VW CEO Diess about his efforts to electrify Volkswagen's fleet and focus on the U.S. market.




www.cbsnews.com




Volkswagen CEO Herbert Diess on electric cars, the war in Ukraine, and recapturing the American car market
60-minutes
APRIL 17, 2022 ... most immediate problem is Russia's invasion of Ukraine, just a few hours east of Volkswagen's headquarters. 
Volkswagen is feeling the repercussions of the war in Europe. In March, Ukraine was forced to shutter factories that made cabling systems so essential to Volkswagen that CEO Herbert Diess had to idle several assembly-lines in Germany ... flash video


long .ca wait times for EV buyers 









Electric car buyers face shortages, long wait times amid high gas prices - KESQ


By Tom Yun Click here for updates on this story Saturday, April 16, 2022 (CTV Network) — Sticker shock at the pump is driving more and more Canadians towards buying an electric vehicle. But manufacturers are having trouble keeping up with the demand, leading to long wait times for buyers. In...




kesq.com




Electric car buyers face shortages, long wait times amid high gas prices
April 17, 2022 ... (CTV Network) — Sticker shock at the pump is driving more and more Canadians towards buying an electric vehicle. But manufacturers are having trouble keeping up with the demand, leading to long wait times for buyers ...









Electric car buyers face shortages, long wait times amid high gas prices


Sticker shock at the pump is driving more and more Canadians towards buying electric vehicles. But manufacturers are having trouble keeping up with the demand, leading to long wait times for buyers.




www.ctvnews.ca




Electric car buyers face shortages, long wait times amid high gas prices
2022/04/16 ... Sticker shock at the pump is driving more and more Canadians towards buying an electric vehicle. But manufacturers are having trouble keeping up with the demand, leading to long wait times for buyers ... SUPPLY CHAIN ISSUES PERSIST ... flash video


Automakers put the EV cart before the horse









EV 'Freak-Out Moment' Looms Over Lithium, Rare Earths


Lithium and rare earth shortages may wreck the great EV race. There's no quick fix.




www.investors.com




Why A Lithium Battery Shortage May Wreck The Great EV Race
04/18/2022 ... Automakers like General Motors and Ford have wowed Wall Street with flashy EV designs, technical prowess and plans to invest tens of billions of dollars. Yet they've literally put the cart before the horse: the lithium batteries needed to power the electric vehicle revolution ...


https://www.investors.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/04/A1MAIN-rock-041822-adobe.jpg




Limited inventory may be available at selected dealers









Ford Has the Best Kind of Problem with the Mustang Mach-E - TheStreet


Automaker faces strong demand for its electric vehicles but supply chain disruptions have a huge impact on production operations.




www.thestreet.com




Ford Has the Best Kind of Problem with the Mustang Mach-E
APR 18, 2022 ... Automaker faces strong demand for its electric vehicles but supply chain disruptions have a huge impact on production operations ... "Due to high demand, the current model year is no longer available for retail order," ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516073075108122627

.cn covid lockdown forces Tesla .cn workers to sleep on floor



https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/tesla-forces-shanghai-workers-sleep-175216434.html


Tesla forces Shanghai workers to sleep on the floor
April 18, 2022 ... hands staff sleeping bags and mattresses to meet zero-Covid rules ... Tesla is forcing its workers to sleep on the floor of its Shanghai factory as Elon Musk’s carmaker restarts production in China amid a stringent Covid lockdown ... they are forced to live at the plant as part of the Communist state’s “closed-loop” lockdown regime ...


https://media.zenfs.com/en/the_telegraph_258/a1ec9ee2d818488c1dcd22e9936b9f33




Full .us EV transition 









Full US transition to electric vehicles still decades away


WASHINGTON (TND) — The Biden administration is moving the U. S. toward an all-electric vehicle future, though making it a reality may still be decades away. President Joe Biden has tried to overhaul the way the federal government deals with climate change through a series of executive orders...




cbs6albany.com




Full US transition to electric vehicles still decades away
April 21st 2022 ... WASHINGTON (TND) — ... administration is moving the U.S. toward an all-electric vehicle future ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423256327481090048

Lithium shortage









How a shortage in Lithium in the market is impacting Tesla & other EVs


Many of the electric cars on the Austin Auto Show’s floor are already on limited availability — a Ford spokesperson said their electric F-150 has more than 100,000 orders and isn’t out,…




www.kxan.com




How a shortage in Lithium in the market is impacting Tesla & other EVs
Apr 23, 2022 ... AUSTIN (KXAN) — There’s a lot of interest in a particular type of car at this year’s Austin Auto Show. Companies like Ford, Subaru and Kia are highlighting their electric vehicles (EVs) ... Many of the electric cars on the Austin Auto Show’s floor are already on limited availability — a Ford spokesperson said their electric F-150 has more than 100,000 orders and isn’t out yet. They’ve closed reservations for those until they can stock up on the cars ...


wait for diy EV conversion



https://www.yahoo.com/news/theyll-turn-gas-guzzler-ev-120058539.html


They'll turn your gas guzzler into an EV. But be prepared to wait
April 25, 2022 ... [ice] been replaced with a Curtis C-50 Brushless electric motor and part of an 85kWh battery pack scavenged from a Tesla Model S ... people who love their cars and want to continue driving them, without worrying about the scarcity of parts for these older cars ... Car lovers like Wagner and Hawk are feeding an EV conversion boom, but there aren't enough companies to meet demand. Waiting lists are sometimes two years long ...


https://media.zenfs.com/en/la_times_articles_853/cb9f7623d25f0a28d132e495bf86f51a




better to wait for custom EV pre-order you really want



https://autos.yahoo.com/six-eight-weeks-delivery-drive-191600730.html


Six to Eight Weeks’ Delivery Is the New Drive-It-off-the-Lot
April 25, 2022 ... Pre-orders have been around a long time for low-volume specialty vehicles prior to their launch, and lately they’ve been used to build anticipation for upcoming battery-electric models including the GMC Hummer, Cadillac Lyriq, and Ford F-150 Lightning ... the big legacy manufacturers could play both sides of the sales fence, splitting between big inventories of high-volume commodity models—such as pickup trucks and compact crossovers—while emphasizing pre-orders for premium and high-end electrics, as a mechanism to boost sales for customers who likely could wait a bit longer for the car they really want ...


https://media.zenfs.com/en/autos.autoweek.com/0c3547556fc7c56421bacfff08f150ea




.in slams EV import door on .cn made Tesla EVs



https://finance.yahoo.com/news/india-says-tesla-not-import-070608524.html


India says Tesla should not import cars from China for domestic sale
April 26, 2022 ... NEW DELHI (Reuters) - U.S. electric vehicle maker Tesla Inc is welcome to set up shop in India, make cars there for sale and export them, but must not import cars from China, the transport minister said ... 


https://media.zenfs.com/en/reuters-finance.com/37e0cc439aa74bd91db061c5b3d0f518




% Comments: EV makers are have found/created work-around/alternate-sources for their short-supply of parts, 
so their EV production can resume, albeit slowly.

Prices for everything have increased, and not just from high
consumer demand. Dealers are still profit-taking by gouging customers.

Auto execs continue to whine unhappily with change talking to reporters out of both sides of their mouths ... 
consumer are in for a long wait to get the EV they really want.
%




For EV List News posts view:
diyelectriccar.com/tags/brucedp5/
or
evln - Google Groups


{brucedp.neocities.org}


----------

